# Duda con optoacoplador



## tanocusi (Jun 19, 2007)

Hola, necesito información de un optoacoplador ranurado que compre, y no se cual es el pinado.
El optoacoplador es ranurado, de un lado tiene 2 pines, y del otro tiene 3. He buscado por internet y no he conseguido nada. Tampoco tiene numero de identificación. Seguramente alguien me puede ayudar. Gracias


----------



## mabauti (Jun 19, 2007)

ranurado?

como este?


----------



## tanocusi (Jun 19, 2007)

Gracias. Es practicamente igual, pero el mio tiene 3 pines en uno de los lados, y parece mas bien una U. Si puedes ayudarme te lo agradesco mucho.


----------



## tanocusi (Jun 19, 2007)

Aqui tengo una imagen de uno de la misma forma, pero el mio tiene 5 pines en total.


----------



## mabauti (Jun 19, 2007)

el que te mostré es un opto interruptor y esta diseñado para voltajes pequeños. Si lo que quieres es un optoacoplador checa el MOC3011 en el buscador de hojas de datos.

No has dicho en que lo aplicas


----------



## tanocusi (Jun 19, 2007)

Bueno realmente necesito algo para voltajes pequeños. Se trata de un trabajo de la universidad en el que debo simular el funcionamiento de un ascensor. El movimiento de la cabina lo simula un motor paso a paso, en el eje del cual se coloca una rueda de carton con tantos dientes como pisos desees simular. Aqui es donde entra el optoacoplador, cuando el diente de la rueda de carton interrumpe el paso de la luz, se debe generar un pulso para incrementar o disminuir un contador para mostrar en que piso se encuentra el ascensor.
Ya tengo el bloque del contador y el display listo, asi como la secuencia del motor paso a paso. Al tener el optoacoplador listo entonces podre codificar las entradas y diseñar la lógica para controlar el sistema. Es una breve descripción pero espero haberme explicado. Gracias


----------



## ELIUSM (Oct 11, 2008)

Hola!

Alguien conoce un optoacoplador que con una señal de 5V sea capaz de activar un relé de 12V y 60mA (bobina)?

Oviamente el relé tendrá conectado su diodo protector.

Y bien, después de eso, alguien me ayuda a conectar ese optoacoplador para que funcione en la realidad? O sea, que alguien me diga cuáles son las resistencias necesarias para que funcione?

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2008)

Esta es una posibilidad de aumentar la corriente del Opto


----------



## ELIUSM (Oct 11, 2008)

Y ninguno que lo pueda hacer directamente sin un transistor extra?
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2008)

Se supone que un TIL111 soporte hasta 100 mA, pero no me parece seguro emplearlo para accionar un relé.


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Oct 2, 2010)

Hola buenas.

Como vereis, es mi primer mensaje en el foro, y bueno, me presento como Vladimir, y ya comento que soy profano en el tema de la electrónica, pero poco a poco me voy introduciendo en ella por el tema del modelismo ferroviario.

Espero que este tema esté bien colocado aquí, pues no he encontrado otro sitio donde ponerlo.

Quiero plantear una cuestión.

Tengo el siguiente circuito:



Os cuento mas o menos lo que hace.

Cuando entran corriente contínua por los diodos 1N4007 por Entrada Trafo1 y Salida Vía, estos diodos mandan una corriente reducida al optoacoplador 4N25 y este cierra el circuito interno permitiendo que las patillas 4 y 5 dejen pasar los 9 voltios de corriente contínua para que se encienda el Diodo Led Luminoso. Pues todo bien, hasta aquí, todo bien.

El problema es el siguiente. Haciendo pruebas y después de volverme loco, compruebo que en el dichoso optoacoplador, las patillas 4 y 5 siempre están comunicadas, dejan pasar una leve corriente suficiente como para que el Diodo Led Luminoso esté siempre encendido pase corriente o no por los diodos 1N4007.
Creo que lo he explicado todo, pero si tienen duda, por favor, no duden en decirlo.

Para mi desesperación, algún conocido me ha indicado que colocando la resistencia R2 entre las patillas 4 y 6 dejaría de pasar esto, y no, el maldito optoacoplador sigue permitiendo el paso de una pequeñísima corriente entre las patillas 4 y 5 de forma constante, y la verdad, ya no sé que hacer y por eso os pido ayuda.

Podría decir que ese optoacoplador se ha roto, pero tengo otros 4, y los he probado, y a todos les pasa igual.

He pensado en cambiar el optoacoplador, pero...
¿ Y cual pongo que no ocurra esto ?
¿ Quizás con un 4N35 no me ocurra esto ??

Por favor, digan algo, ando un poco desesperado.

Perdonen las molestias.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## kal00 (Oct 3, 2010)

Bienvenido al foro *Vladimir*, estamos para ayudarte (y tú también para ayudarnos ).

No entiendo muy bien el por qué de esa configuración de diodos en tu esquema, me parece innecesaria. La razón por la que te esta pasando corriente al LED es porque estás alimentando la Base del transistor interno, cuando esto no se debe de hacer. Te pongo el circuito correcto:






Cómo podrás ver, suponiendo que tienes +5v en _TRAFO1_ y _SALIDA VIA_ es tu Tierra, GND o Negativo, sólo conectas una resistencia de 220 o 330 Ohms en la patas 1 o 2, y del otro lado, la pata 4 va a tierra y la 5 iría a tu LED, con su respectiva resistencia, y al voltaje positivo.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## erwinchicana (Oct 3, 2010)

hola amigos me llamo Erwin y quería saber que tan rápido es un opto acoplador en dejar pasar la señal, me refiero a que cuando le llega la corriente al diodo led este emite una luz que hace saturar al transistor y los pines 4 y5 se comportan como un cable no es así?...pero quería saber que tan rápido es eso, osea en pasar la señal de la parte de control a la parte de potencia por así decirlo.
gracias por su respuesta


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Oct 3, 2010)

kal00 dijo:


> Bienvenido al foro *Vladimir*, estamos para ayudarte (y tú también para ayudarnos ).
> 
> No entiendo muy bien el por qué de esa configuración de diodos en tu esquema, me parece innecesaria. La razón por la que te esta pasando corriente al LED es porque estás alimentando la Base del transistor interno, cuando esto no se debe de hacer. Te pongo el circuito correcto:
> 
> ...




Hola amigo.

Gracias por responder.

Te explico. Lo de los diodos 1n4007 es un experimento mío. Por eso no te preocupes, el sistema funciona bien así. El problema lo tengo en la salida o mejor dicho en las patillas 4 y 5. 

El problema es que siempre tengo paso de corriente, poca pero tengo paso de corriente entre las patillas 4 y 5, aún sin tener corriente en las patillas 1 y 2, y ese es el problema, lo que quiero es anular ese paso de corriente y no sé como hacerlo. 
Alguna idea ???


Ahora que veo tu circuito, me entran dudas de saber que es Q1 y D1, pues creo que D1 es un Diodo 1n4007, pero yo quiero poner un led, no se podría poner ???

Y Q1 es un condensador, pero no sé para que sirve poner un condensador en ese lugar, o mejor dicho, eso evitaría que pase la corriente entre las patillas 4 y 5 ??? 
Perdonad mi ignorancia.

Gracias y saludos.



erwinchicana dijo:


> hola amigos me llamo Erwin y quería saber que tan rápido es un opto acoplador en dejar pasar la señal, me refiero a que cuando le llega la corriente al diodo led este emite una luz que hace saturar al transistor y los pines 4 y5 se comportan como un cable no es así?...pero quería saber que tan rápido es eso, osea en pasar la señal de la parte de control a la parte de potencia por así decirlo.
> gracias por su respuesta



Hola compañero.

Yo te quisiera ayudar, pero tengo el problema que he comentado antes, no sé el motivo, el caso es que las patillas 4 y 5 dejan pasar la corriente sin tener corriente en la entrada, y no sé el motivo.

Si consiguiera cortar ese paso de corriente entre las patillas 4 y 5, y que solo pasara la corriente cuando le entrara corriente al diodo que emite la luz, te podría medir el tiempo, pero no sé como evitar que exista ese paso de corriente entre las patillas 4 y 5, es como si estuviese siempre encendido el led del optoacoplador, no lo entiendo...

Cuando lo pueda solucionar te lo comentaré. 
Espero alguien me pueda ayudar, pues es un problema que no sé resolver y que necesito ayuda de verdad...

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2010)

erwinchicana dijo:


> hola amigos me llamo Erwin y quería saber que tan rápido es un opto acoplador en dejar pasar la señal, ......


¿ Que tan rápido necesitas que sea ?
Un opto-acoplador común trabajara bien hasta unos 3KHz, pero los hay (Ya no tan comunes) de mayor respuesta a frecuencia.


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Oct 3, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que tan rápido necesitas que sea ?
> Un opto-acoplador común trabajara bien hasta unos 3KHz, pero los hay (Ya no tan comunes) de mayor respuesta a frecuencia.




Hola compañero.

Veo que entiendes bastante de optoacopladores, y ahora abuso de tu sabiduría, sabes de algún optoacoplador que no tenga comunicadas las patillas de salida sin tener corriente de entrada ???????

Saludos y perdona las molestias.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2010)

VladimiroTotal dijo:


> ...sabes de algún optoacoplador que no tenga comunicadas las patillas de salida sin tener corriente de entrada ???????....


¿ De que valor son las resistencias R1 y R2 en tu esquema ?

Deberías intercalar una resistencia en el circuito del LED para evitar que se dañe por sobre-corriente.


Edit.
Algo como esto:
Ver el archivo adjunto 7031​


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Oct 3, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ De que valor son las resistencias R1 y R2 en tu esquema ?
> 
> Deberías intercalar una resistencia en el circuito del LED para evitar que se dañe por sobre-corriente.



Hola.

Gracias por responder.

Las resistencias que me comentas son de 10K y de 4K7.

Esa resistencia de la que hablas dices que se pondría a la entrada del optoacoplador, bien a la entrada de la patillas 1 ó 2. Bien. Está puesta aunque no pintada en ese esquema.

Pero sigo con la duda de como evitar de que pase la corriente entre la patilla 4 y 5 sin que exista corriente de entrada en las aptillas 1 y 2.
Es esencial que no exista paso de corriente entre 4 y 5 mientras no exista corriente de entrada, pero no sé el motivo, este optoacoplador deja pasar la corriente y me tiene desesperado.


El compañero kal00 sugiere montar un Q1 RC327, pero no sé si eso sirve para evitar que estén puenteadas las patillas 4 y 5 de forma constante.

No entiendo lo que pasa y estoy desesperado...


----------



## erwinchicana (Oct 3, 2010)

hola amigos, ando desesperado es que quiero hacer una conmutación de voltajes pero no veo la manera de como hacerlo, he logrado uno pero me hace un pequeño parpadeo no es mucho pero de todas maneras quisiera que fuera mucho mas rápido digamos de 1Khz o mas si se pudiera, acá les dejo mi circuito, es un detector de linea, cuando esta conectado a una linea que en este caso es la principal de 220v bota un 1 por el colector del transistor y esa señal le llega a un pic quien en su salida bota un 10, pero cuando se desconecta se abre el opto y por el colector del transistor bota un 01 que activa la otra linea que en este caso sera la principal, pero lo que sucede es que tengo problemas, me parece que no es tan rápido, debido a que cuando desconecto la linea el condensador se demorara un tiempo en descargarse y eso es lo que me afecta, como pudiera hacerlo mas rápido ayúdenme por favor no se que hacer...!!!!

aqui les dejo mi circuito, gracias por su ayuda


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Oct 3, 2010)

erwinchicana dijo:


> hola amigos, ando desesperado es que quiero hacer una conmutación de voltajes pero no veo la manera de como hacerlo, he logrado uno pero me hace un pequeño parpadeo no es mucho pero de todas maneras quisiera que fuera mucho mas rápido digamos de 1Khz o mas si se pudiera, acá les dejo mi circuito, es un detector de linea, cuando esta conectado a una linea que en este caso es la principal de 220v bota un 1 por el colector del transistor y esa señal le llega a un pic quien en su salida bota un 10, pero cuando se desconecta se abre el opto y por el colector del transistor bota un 01 que activa la otra linea que en este caso sera la principal, pero lo que sucede es que tengo problemas, me parece que no es tan rápido, debido a que cuando desconecto la linea el condensador se demorara un tiempo en descargarse y eso es lo que me afecta, como pudiera hacerlo mas rápido ayúdenme por favor no se que hacer...!!!!
> 
> aqui les dejo mi circuito, gracias por su ayuda




Y has usado el mismo circuito que yo ?????

Y el condensador, sirve para que no se puenteen las patillas 4 y 5 o que ???


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2010)

VladimiroTotal dijo:


> ....Las resistencias que me comentas son de 10K y de 4K7....


Con 10KOhms entre base y emisor debería poner al corte el transistor del opto 

¿ El opto está sano ?

Intenta esta configuración:


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Oct 3, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Con 10KOhms entre base y emisor debería poner al corte el transistor del opto
> 
> ¿ El opto está sano ?
> 
> Intenta esta configuración:




Hola.

Gracias por contestar.

Mirando ese esquema, veo que es lo mismo que tengo, solo que en lugar de poner el led y la resistencia por la patilla 5, tu la has puesto en la 4, eso cambia algo ????????
Lo pregunto desde la total ignorancia...

Y lo de que esté sano el optoacoplador, tengo un circuito de prueba, y 5 optoacopladores, y a todos les pasa igual, tienen puenteadas las patillas 4 y 5, con lo cual, deduzco que este modelo de optoacoplador, o es una basura, o me no vale para lo que lo necesito. 

No me importa el tener que comprar otro modelo, pero quiero tener la seguridad de que las salidas no van a estar puenteadas de forma constante.

En fín, vosotros sabreis más, espero algún consejo, ando resignado, no me puedo creer que a nadie le haya pasado...

Gracias y saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2010)

VladimiroTotal dijo:


> ....Mirando ese esquema, veo que es lo mismo que tengo, solo que en lugar de poner el led y la resistencia por la patilla 5, tu la has puesto en la 4, eso cambia algo ????????.....


En tu esquema la base del Foto-Transistor se polariza a la misma tensión que el emisor.
En el otro caso, la base del Foto-Transistor se polariza a una tensión *negativa* respecto del emisor.


----------



## kal00 (Oct 3, 2010)

Bueno, en base a todos los esquemáticos y configuraciones que he visto y usado de optoacopladores, éste se debe de usar de la siguiente manera:


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Oct 3, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En tu esquema la base del Foto-Transistor se polariza a la misma tensión que el emisor.
> En el otro caso, la base del Foto-Transistor se polariza a una tensión *negativa* respecto del emisor.




Ah vaya, entonces me equivoqué de patilla al colocar la resitencia y el diodo, y eso podría ser el motivo de que la patilla 4 y 5 estén siempre conectadas...

Chico, no sé, ojalá supiera electrónica como vosotros, lo voy a probar, voy a cambiar los elementos y a probar, rezaré para que al cambiar los elementos de patilla, la patilla 4 y 5  no hagan continuidad...

Ya os digo algo...

Gracias y saludos...


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Oct 4, 2010)

kal00 dijo:


> Bueno, en base a todos los esquemáticos y configuraciones que he visto y usado de optoacopladores, éste se debe de usar de la siguiente manera:



Hola compañero.

Extraño esquema, pues creo que es el mismo que he puesto yo mas arriba en el inicio.

Y por otra parte, después de todo lo escrito, estás contradiciendo a Fogonazo en usar la patilla 5 en lugar de la 4.

De todas formas, gracias y Saludos...


----------



## kal00 (Oct 4, 2010)

No es el mismo que has puesto porque en el primero estás alimentando la Base del transistor, por eso el transistor entra en un pequeño estado de saturación y te deja pasar corriente entre el Colector y Emisor. Puede que la configuración de Fogonazo funcione, nada pierdes con intentar las 2. En un transistor el Colector siempre es el que te va a proporcionar la salida.


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Oct 4, 2010)

Síiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...

Conseguido, ha funcionado....

He colocado los componentes en la patilla 4 y ya no pasa la corriente.

Muchas gracias.

Eso sí, se me ha fundido el Optoacoplador, pero tengo otros 4 para seguir probando.
Antes de fundir otro optoacoplador, creo que hay que colocar una resistencia a la entrada del optoacoplador, yo la he denominado R3, pero, me podrían decír que valor debe tener R3 ?????



Creo que una vez sepamos lo que vale R3 lo habremos conseguido.
Eso sí, tengan en cuenta que la entrada al optoacoplador varía de 0 a 16 voltíos, no siempre es constante, pero es siempre corriente contínua.
En la salida del optoacoplador, el led luminoso recibe unos 9 voltios de corriente contínua, que puede varias 1-2 voltios nada más.

Pues nada más, a la espera de saber lo que vale R3 y poder terminar esta intriga de circuito.

Gracias compañeros, llevo un mes con el maldito circuito, y creo que estamos a punto de lograrlo, por favor, creo que solamente falta saber el valor de R3 y estará conseguido gracias a ustedes.

Muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## kal00 (Oct 4, 2010)

Recuerda que dentro del encapsulado está un LED, a un LED normal no le puedes meter de golpe 16v o sí? Necesita una resistencia ad hoc con el valor de voltaje que le estás metiendo, el problema es que tu señal varía demasiado. La resistencia correcta para 16v de un LED de 2v a 15mA es de 1 KiloOhm, pero si le llegan 5v al LED, sería de 330 Ohms. Si tu aplicación no estará encendida mucho tiempo, con una de 800 Ohms aproximadamente estará bien, el problema será cuando le lleguen 3 o 4 volts, posiblemente no te pase la corriente necesaria para activar el optoacoplador. Estaría bien que pusieras un LM7805 para regular la salida, pero si le llegan menos de 5v no pasará señal.

Te dejo una página para calcular la resistencia de los LEDs.

http://ledcalc.com/


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Oct 4, 2010)

kal00 dijo:


> Recuerda que dentro del encapsulado está un LED, a un LED normal no le puedes meter de golpe 16v o sí? Necesita una resistencia ad hoc con el valor de voltaje que le estás metiendo, el problema es que tu señal varía demasiado. La resistencia correcta para 16v de un LED de 2v a 15mA es de 1 KiloOhm, pero si le llegan 5v al LED, sería de 330 Ohms. Si tu aplicación no estará encendida mucho tiempo, con una de 800 Ohms aproximadamente estará bien, el problema será cuando le lleguen 3 o 4 volts, posiblemente no te pase la corriente necesaria para activar el optoacoplador. Estaría bien que pusieras un LM7805 para regular la salida, pero si le llegan menos de 5v no pasará señal.
> 
> Te dejo una página para calcular la resistencia de los LEDs.
> 
> http://ledcalc.com/



Gracias por responder tan rápido.

Por lo que se ha visto no, no aguanta los 16 voltios.

Vaya, ahora el problema es la variación de tensión.
Es que no siempre será constante, es como, si jugásemos al scalextric, cada vez que el cochecito del scalextric pase por un tramo, el sistema debe activarse, pero el cochecito puede tener un voltaje de 2-3 voltios hasta los 16 voltios en contínua, y el tiempo de pasada puden ser 5-10 segundos por ese tramo.

Un transformador de scalextric puede dar 4-5 amperios a 16 voltios.

Vaya, ahora ya me dejas con la duda.

Pongamos que le ponemos una de 700 u 800, que le podría pasar ?????

Ando angustiado.

Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## kal00 (Oct 4, 2010)

Si le pones una de 800, te aguantará sin problemas los 5-10 segundos de los 16v, simplemente se acortará la vida del optoacoplador. El problema será cuando le lleguen 3 o 4 volts, no te pasará corriente al LED, y si es que llega a pasar verás el LED con casi nada de brillo, y ni se diga si le llegan 2 volts, no verás nada.

Hay reguladores de voltaje que pueden regularte hasta 3v, independientemente de la señal de entrada, si le metes 16v, el regulador te entregará 3v, pero si le llegan 3v o menos no te va a dar señal.

Nunca me había preguntado cuanto voltaje usaban esas pistas de coches, creo que tengo una guardada en mis escombros, estaría bueno probarlas, pero podrías explicarme porque varía tanto la señal de voltaje?


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Oct 4, 2010)

kal00 dijo:


> Si le pones una de 800, te aguantará sin problemas los 5-10 segundos de los 16v, simplemente se acortará la vida del optoacoplador. El problema será cuando le lleguen 3 o 4 volts, no te pasará corriente al LED, y si es que llega a pasar verás el LED con casi nada de brillo, y ni se diga si le llegan 2 volts, no verás nada.
> 
> Hay reguladores de voltaje que pueden regularte hasta 3v, independientemente de la señal de entrada, si le metes 16v, el regulador te entregará 3v, pero si le llegan 3v o menos no te va a dar señal.
> 
> Nunca me había preguntado cuanto voltaje usaban esas pistas de coches, creo que tengo una guardada en mis escombros, estaría bueno probarlas, pero podrías explicarme porque varía tanto la señal de voltaje?



Hola.

Pues me dejas con la duda, osea que no hay resistencia que me pueda valer para esa variación de voltaje... Madre mía, que suicidio...

La variación de voltaje se debe a la velocidad del cochecito y se resume así:
 0 voltios no se mueve, 
 3-5 voltios anda despacito,  
 7-9 vas mas rápido, 
 10-14 va muy rápido, 
 16 voltios va a toda la velocidad que su motorcito pueda alcanzar por la pista.

Me dejas con mal cuerpo.

De todas formas, voy a comprobar un detalle y os cuento.
Aunque quizás ya no pueda escribir hasta mañana.

Saludos y muchas gracias, creo que estamos a punto de lograrlo, nos falta el detalle...

Saludos compañeros...


----------



## kal00 (Oct 4, 2010)

Mucha suerte, esperemos que a Fogonazo se le ocurra otra forma de la que yo no tenga conocimiento. 

Saludos.


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Oct 5, 2010)

Hola buenas.


Un amigo me ha dicho que pruebe este circuito para que no se me queme el Optoacoplador, pero creo que los valores de la resistencia R2 no puede ser tan bajo, aunque claro, desconozco la función que realiza R1:



Alguien me puede orientar de si eso puede valer ?????

La corriente que viene del Transformador de Tracción sigue siendo la misma, corriente contínua variable entre 0 y 16 voltios.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2010)

Con dos díodos tenés 1,2 o 1,4 volts de caida , quizás tengas que poner 3 y 3 para obtener 1,8 o 2,1 volts , los para un lado son de la tensión de marcha y los para el otro son para la contramarcha.

Quizás R2 la modifiques entonces a 47 ohms , probá con un led primero 

Saludos !

EDITO : Ese sistema *resta* tensión a las vias , o sea que ya no tendrás 16 Vdc , sino 14 Vdc


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Oct 5, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con dos díodos tenés 1,2 o 1,4 volts de caida , quizás tengas que poner 3 y 3 para obtener 1,8 o 2,1 volts , los para un lado son de la tensión de marcha y los para el otro son para la contramarcha.
> 
> Quizás R2 la modifiques entonces a 47 ohms , probá con un led primero
> 
> Saludos !




Hola DOSMETROS, bienvenido al hilo y gracias por aportar.

Entonces 22 ohms es poco verdad ????

De todas formas, no entiendo muy bien lo de poner un led, donde se pondría, en lugar de R2 ????

Y alguien sabe para que vale R1 ?????

Saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2010)

No no , en lugar de A - K o sea en lugar de las patas 1 y 2 del opto 4n25 , así ves si se enciende bien. Ya que el opto es cerrado y no lo ves , es solo para probarlo sin romper optos.

Yo le ponía con el sistema de díodos las luces largas (2 lamparitas de 1,5 V con lupita) , las de posición traseras (2 leds naranjas) y las de freno (2 leds rojos) a los autos de Scalectrix para unas carreras nocturnas. Por eso te digo que le baja un poco de velocidad. En esas carreras no había problemas ya que todos corríamos en igualdad de condiciones.

Saludos !


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Oct 5, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No no , en lugar de A - K o sea en lugar de las patas 1 y 2 del opto 4n25 , así ves si se enciende bien. Ya que el opto es cerrado y no lo ves , es solo para probarlo sin romper optos.
> 
> Yo le ponía con el sistema de díodos las luces largas (2 lamparitas de 1,5 V con lupita) , las de posición traseras (2 leds naranjas) y las de freno (2 leds rojos) a los autos de Scalectrix para unas carreras nocturnas. Por eso te digo que le baja un poco de velocidad. En esas carreras no había problemas ya que todos corríamos en igualdad de condiciones.
> 
> Saludos !




Jejeje, no hace falta, los coches de ahora del scalextric ya traen luces blancas y rojas, son muy modernos.

Lo de poner el diodo led en lugar del optoacoplador, en lugar de las patillas 1 y 2, ya lo he probado y va bien, incluso sin poner la resistencia R2, funciona perfectamente a 16 voltios y no se funde, pero no sé el motivo, ya he fundido dos optoacopladores, y por eso pregunto si tengo que poner la resistencia R2 y que valor debe tener.

También sigo sin entender que hace la resistencia R1 en ese circuito.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2010)

Evidentemente los optoacopladores son más sensibles que un led , la resistencia R2 con 3 díodos probale 47 ohms.

Tampoco se para que está R1.  No le veo sentido.

Saludos !


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Oct 6, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Evidentemente los optoacopladores son más sensibles que un led , la resistencia R2 con 3 díodos probale 47 ohms.
> 
> Tampoco se para que está R1.  No le veo sentido.
> 
> Saludos !




No, el circuito debe llevar 4 diodos 1N4007, con lo cual debo saber que valor tiene que tomar R2.

Efectivamente, no sé para que puede servir R1, quizás para evitar algún corto.

Pues eso, con 4 diodos tengo que saber cuanto vale R2.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2010)

El tema es simple pero complejo 

Los leds no se regulan por tensión sino por corriente , entonces con dos díodos 1N4007 (dos para cada lado) tendrás una tensión cercana a 1,2 Vdc y el led del 4N25 necesita 1,15 (típico)  o sea que casi no queda para hacer una caida de tensión y limitar la corriente. Peeeeeeeero si lo ponés directo hay mucho riesgo de que no dure demasiado.

Para peor la caida en los díodos no es lineal y es dependiente de la corriente , comenzando desde 0,3 hasta 0,7 Vdc.

Probale entre 20 ohms .

Saludos !


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Oct 7, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El tema es simple pero complejo
> 
> Los leds no se regulan por tensión sino por corriente , entonces con dos díodos 1N4007 (dos para cada lado) tendrás una tensión cercana a 1,2 Vdc y el led del 4N25 necesita 1,15 (típico)  o sea que casi no queda para hacer una caida de tensión y limitar la corriente. Peeeeeeeero si lo ponés directo hay mucho riesgo de que no dure demasiado.
> 
> ...




20 ohms...

Oks, muchísimas gracias...

Lo probaré y os cuento como queda el dichoso circuito.

Gracias y Saludos...


----------



## xaviergarvi (Oct 18, 2010)

hablando de optoacopladores se podria conectar un moc3020 a un integrado que tiene salida de 3 voltios a su entrada del pin 1 y 2 del moc3020 y en su salida instalar 10 leds??? solo por el tema de amplificar ya que el integrado que controla los 3 voltios de su salida es intermitente y obiamente no podre instalar 10 leds por que el voltaje de 3 voltios no me da para los 10 leds necesito almenos 12 voltios verdad?? se puede poner en paralelo y series o hay alguna mejor opcion para usar otro optoacoplador algun consejo??


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Oct 19, 2010)

xaviergarvi dijo:


> hablando de optoacopladores se podria conectar un moc3020 a un integrado que tiene salida de 3 voltios a su entrada del pin 1 y 2 del moc3020 y en su salida instalar 10 leds??? solo por el tema de amplificar ya que el integrado que controla los 3 voltios de su salida es intermitente y obiamente no podre instalar 10 leds por que el voltaje de 3 voltios no me da para los 10 leds necesito almenos 12 voltios verdad?? se puede poner en paralelo y series o hay alguna mejor opcion para usar otro optoacoplador algun consejo??



Hola amigo.

Poco te puedo decir, apenas conozco el funcionamiento de los optoacopladores, aquí soy yo el que pregunta porque poca idea tengo.
Esperemos que otros compañeros tep uean ayudar más.


En otro orden de cosas, el circuito funciona perfectamente, y ha resultado un éxito.
Quiero dar las gracias a todos los que me habeis ayudado. 
Muchísimas gracias.
Todo lo que se ha aportado aquí no es capricho, sino dudas por mi ignorancia, y también ayuda, pues seguro que a algún compañero le ha resultado valiosa la información.

Ahora tengo otra duda.

Si uso un 4n35 o 4n37, se supone que no debería importar la polaridad de entrada al optoacoplador, es así ?????

Y porque no me funciona ???????

Es decir, viendo este esquema:




Solo se enciende el led si entra corriente al optoacoplador en una determinada polaridad, a que se debe eso ?????

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2010)

VladimiroTotal dijo:


> En otro orden de cosas, el circuito funciona perfectamente, y ha resultado un éxito.
> Quiero dar las gracias a todos los que me habeis ayudado.
> Muchísimas gracias.
> Todo lo que se ha aportado aquí no es capricho, sino dudas por mi ignorancia, y también ayuda, pues seguro que a algún compañero le ha resultado valiosa la información.
> ...


 

Los 4N35 y 4N37 son "IGUALES" que el 4N25 , no se de dónde sacaste ese dibujito y que es bipolar , bajate los datasheets 

Una alegría que te esté funcionando ! 





xaviergarvi dijo:


> hablando de optoacopladores se podria conectar un moc3020 a un integrado que tiene salida de 3 voltios a su entrada del pin 1 y 2 del moc3020 y en su salida instalar 10 leds??? solo por el tema de amplificar ya que el integrado que controla los 3 voltios de su salida es intermitente y obiamente no podre instalar 10 leds por que el voltaje de 3 voltios no me da para los 10 leds necesito almenos 12 voltios verdad?? se puede poner en paralelo y series o hay alguna mejor opcion para usar otro optoacoplador algun consejo??


 

Por favor poné un gráfico de tu circuito 

Saludos !


----------



## xaviergarvi (Oct 20, 2010)

que diferencia hay entre un opto acoplador con un moc??? no son lo mismo?? por ahi vi que el moc es para corriente alterna y un opto acoplador es para corriente continua, es verdad eso?? puede que por eso se me queda cerrado un moc 3020 que lo estoy usando a 12v CC ?? alguien puede explicarme mejor esto?? para disolver dudas se los agradeceria.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 20, 2010)

> que diferencia hay entre un opto acoplador con un moc??? no son lo mismo?? por ahi vi que el moc es para corriente alterna y un opto acoplador es para corriente continua, es verdad eso?? puede que por eso se me queda cerrado un moc 3020 que lo estoy usando a 12v CC ?? alguien puede explicarme mejor esto?? para disolver dudas se los agradeceria.



si... en esencia si...
ambos son optos el moc es cruce por cero corriente alterna y el 4n25 es corriente directa...
para 12v cc utiliza uno de la serie 4nXX o similar...

en sus entrañas el moc tiene un triac y el 4nXX un transistor


----------



## HADES (Oct 20, 2010)

Bueno lo que te puedo decir es que un moc lo usaria para manejar cargars electricas y con un mando aislado de la corriente ac via led ejemplo:

Ver el archivo adjunto 36974

saludos!


----------



## xaviergarvi (Oct 20, 2010)

entonces usar un 4nXX es la mejor opcción para trabajar en CC!!! perfecto gracias por el dato y la resistencia para el led del 4nXX con alimentacion de 12v que resistencia usar??


----------



## lubeck (Oct 20, 2010)

> alimentacion de 12v que resistencia usar??



reviza el datasheet... segun recuerdo y sin hilar finito ronda por 1k


----------



## xaviergarvi (Oct 20, 2010)

estoy usando un 4nXX pero tengo un problema los leds no tienen tanta iluminacion como cuando conecto solo uno estoy en las mismas y cuando le pongo menor resistencia se queda encedida como puedo conectar 10 leds a una salida de 3v?? por que mi problema principal es usar el lm3915 tipo vumetro y cada led de salida del lm3915 sea amplificada a 10 leds crei que seria bueno usar el 4nXX pero igual es debil la luminosidad de los 10 leds los puse en paralelo a 12v con resistencias y luego quite de a uno los leds aumentando un poco la iluminacion hasta llegar a 2 leds en donde se quedan encendidas como saturadas o algo asi pero sin llegar a su maxima luminosidad como cuando conecto a 3v un led con su resistencia por que pasa esto?? como puedo solucionar


----------



## lubeck (Oct 20, 2010)

> como puedo conectar 10 leds a una salida de 3v??


esos 3v , es una fuente con transformador o pilas???

si pones un esquema es mucho mas sencillo!


----------



## xaviergarvi (Oct 20, 2010)

ahorita no tengo un diagrama lo estoy probando con el protoboard mi problema es como amplificar esos 3v de salida a 12v para instalar 10 leds la fuente es un transformador 12v 1A


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Oct 20, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los 4N35 y 4N37 son "IGUALES" que el 4N25 , no se de dónde sacaste ese dibujito y que es bipolar , bajate los datasheets
> 
> Saludos !



Queeeeeeee ?????...

Que son lo mismo ???????

Vaya, le he hecho caso a un mal amigo... :enfadado:

En fín, y uno que sea bipolar, cual puede ser, el H11AA1 ?????

Es decir, necesito uno que sea como el de la imagen:



Gracias y saludos...


----------



## lubeck (Oct 20, 2010)

Xavier...
aaaah  un opto no te sirve...

utiliza el uln2803 pero es para 8....
podrías utilizar transistores como el bc548 uno por cada led

vladimiro

yo pregunto lo mismo "De donde sacaste ese dibujito??"

mira el datasheet!!!
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/fairchild/4N35.pdf

*EDITO*:XAVIER...

ya leei mas atras el tema...
corrijo un opto si te puede servir... pero insisto un diagrama no esta demas!!
no me imagino que estas haciendo..


----------



## xaviergarvi (Oct 20, 2010)

bueno hare un diagrama para que entiendan mejor y escuche comentarios y consejos bueno hare el diagrama gracias


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Oct 20, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Xavier...
> aaaah  un opto no te sirve...
> 
> utiliza el uln2803 pero es para 8....
> ...




Ok ok ok...

Ya comprendo que no es el 4n35.

Quizás sea un H11AA1 ?????

Existe ??? O cual puede ser ???????




Saludos...


----------



## lubeck (Oct 20, 2010)

> Quizás sea un H11AA1 ?????


reviza bien el datasheet
el H11A1 (creo que ese es el quisiste decir) tiene caracteristicas similares al 4n35




> Existe ??? O cual puede ser ??????


con mi basta experiencia... yo diria que no existe... 
naaaaa... no tengo idea nunca lo he visto asi...

no se que quieras hacer con tu diagrama pero creo que puede haber otras alternativas... si creo lo que creo que es...


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Oct 20, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> reviza bien el datasheet
> el H11A1 (creo que ese es el quisiste decir) tiene caracteristicas similares al 4n35
> 
> 
> ...




Queeeeeeeeeeeee ???  

Que  no existe ????????  

No hay optos que tengan dos leds en antiparalelo ?????

El H11AA1 que es ??????

En google no lo indican.

Dios mío...

Vaya, que mal.
Bueno, gracias por la info...


----------



## lubeck (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok perdon maestro!!!

si ya lo vi...

ve su data...
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/motorola/H11AA2.pdf
un nuevo bicho que estudiar!!! se ve facil!!! 
saludos!

Disculpe maestro y si se fusila el esquema tal y como esta... no le funciona???







digo no le veo ningun problema si utiliza las tensiones adecuadas!


----------



## xaviergarvi (Oct 20, 2010)

bueno buscando mas info encontre este esquema creen que me sirva?? la salidas que controla el lm3915 son las negativas y todos los positivos de los leds estan en un positivo comun a diferencia de este esquema creo que este si me servira para un pic que tambien quiero conectar mas leds a un pic mi problema primordial por ahora es de instalar 10 leds a cada salida del vumetro


----------



## lubeck (Oct 21, 2010)

mmm... yo creo que si te sirve...
pero dale una ojeada a este link...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/integrado-uln2803-28621/#post230728

*Edito* o alguno similar en ese en lugar del puerto paralelo puede ir el uC


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Oct 21, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Ok perdon maestro!!!
> 
> si ya lo vi...
> 
> ...




Hola.

Gracias por responder y por la información ofrecida.

Ese esquema que ha puesto, es válido pero solo en parte, pues este opto H11A1 tiene 6 patillas, y tenemos el problema de que hay que unir la 4 con la 6 con una resistencia 4K7 para que no exista una continuidad eterna, es decir, para que solamente exista continuidad entre la 4 y la 5 cuando se encienda alguno de los leds, se debe colocar esa dichosa resistencia. 

Por eso proponía este circuito:



Si me equivoco, me lo dicen. 

Nada más, gracias por la info. 

Saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2010)

Si , está bién , puede ser de 1k de 10k o de 100k , dependiendo de cuán "duro" lo quieras 

Saludos !


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Oct 21, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , está bién , puede ser de 1k de 10k o de 100k , dependiendo de cuán "duro" lo quieras
> 
> Saludos !



Ok, gracias compañero... 

Como bien dices, no es 4k7, sino 10K.

Solo una cosa más, que quieres decir con <<cuán "duro" lo quieras >> ???
Exáctamente que hace esa resistencia ????

Creo que porfín tengo circuito... 

Largo fue el camino... 

Saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2010)

Claro , con 1 K se va a hacer mas "duro" el transistor y con 100 k más "blandito" .

jeje , hablando en términos de disparo , gatillado , saturación del transistor.

No es crítico , también podría ir 4k7 , quizás . . .  depende  , o podés ponerle un preset de 100k o 50k o 5k e ir provando dónde te funciona mejor y luego reemplazarlo por una resistencia fija .

Ahora no entiendo por que querés cambiarle el opto si con el otro andaba 

Saludos !


----------



## lubeck (Oct 21, 2010)

Mira amigo...
yo lo intentaria como la imagen adjunta...
si te sirve adelante, no se quema nada...

*Edito*: mmm me quede pensado con la resistencia de 100k, necesitarias calcularla


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2010)

Jajajaj , no había visto bien el planito de Vladimiro. 

Pensé que nombraba la de 4k7 para la base del transistor , sorry. 

La corrección de la resitencia de limitación está buena Lubec 

Saludos !


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Oct 23, 2010)

Hola gente.

Gracias por todas las aportaciones. 

Pues de momento el circuito se queda así, a falta de probar el H 11 AA 1, pero al menos funciona que no es poco, y ha costado mucho.

Ya os iré informando, de momento voy a sacarle partido al dichoso circuito que tanto ha costado.

Muchas gracias a todo el mundo por su ayuda.
Creo que esto también puede servir a los compañeros que se inicien con los dichosos optos.

Ya os comentaré los avances. 

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## themichael (Jun 7, 2012)

Buenas, amigos estoy terminando un proyecto y necesito controlar una carga que consume 4A y 15Vdc, necesito un Optoacoplador para eso, saben de alguno que me pueda ser útil?


Gracias por su tiempo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2012)

Ninguno.

Optoacoplador + transistores de potencia


----------



## themichael (Jun 7, 2012)

Gracias por su respuesta,
Que transistor me puede servir?


----------



## powerful (Jun 7, 2012)

Un diagrama de lo que estas controlando  sería útil.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2012)

Por ejemplo, Opto + excitador darlington + transistor de potencia:

*BD647*

*MJ15003*


----------



## themichael (Jun 7, 2012)

file:///C:/Users/Misael%20Madrid/Desktop/diagrama.png

Este es el diagrama, no se como conectar el transistor y la carga


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 7, 2012)

themichael dijo:
			
		

> file:///C:/Users/Misael Madrid/Desktop/diagrama.png
> 
> Este es el diagrama, no se como conectar el transistor y la carga


te diste cuenta que pusiste el link de la direccion de *tu disco rigido*? para subir una imagen, utiliza la herramienta de subir adjuntos, es el icono de un clip para papeles


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 7, 2012)

Usá un Tip 142 que es un darlington. Cualquier cosa buscá el datasheet en Google.


----------



## riphet (Oct 22, 2012)

Hola,

Estoy buscando un optoacoplador.

Que tenga la siguientes características.

1.- Que el diodo LED consuma menos de 1 mA.
2.- Que sea tan rapido o mas parecido al 6N137
3.- Que las dimensiones sean iguales al PC817

¿Como puedo localizarlo?

Aprecio su tiempo y atención.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 22, 2012)

El PC817 y similares.
Consume lo que le des, no mas.
La pega es que la "transferencia" es mas o menos 1:1 en corriente, así que si metes 1mA sacas 1mA; añade un circuito que aproveche ese mA y lo convierta en lo que mas te guste.
Respecto a la rapidez no se, no eran muy rápidos, me suena que yo usé los PC814, lo digo de cabeza con dos diodos en antiparalelo para alterna y creo que llegaban a los 200kHz o así según el datasheet, estuve pensando en hacer un RS232 optoacoplado, al final no lo hice.


----------



## riphet (Oct 22, 2012)

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> El PC817 y similares.
> Consume lo que le des, no mas.
> La pega es que la "transferencia" es mas o menos 1:1 en corriente, así que si metes 1mA sacas 1mA; añade un circuito que aproveche ese mA y lo convierta en lo que mas te guste.
> Respecto a la rapidez no se, no eran muy rápidos, me suena que yo usé los PC814, lo digo de cabeza con dos diodos en antiparalelo para alterna y creo que llegaban a los 200kHz o así según el datasheet, estuve pensando en hacer un RS232 optoacoplado, al final no lo hice.



Como dije antes:

El asunto es que lo necesito tan rapido como el 6N137,
sus tiempos se miden en nanosegundos,
en tanto el PC817 como el descontinuado PC814 se miden en μs.

Además lo requiero de tamaño DIP4, como el PC817.

¿Alguna idea de como o donde buscarlo?


----------



## josemaX (Oct 22, 2012)

Hola

Mira el: ACPL-M61L-000E

Link (Muy largo, a ver si funciona): http://www.avagotech.com/pages/en/o...optocoupler/10_mbd_logic_gate/acpl-m61l-000e/


----------



## riphet (Oct 22, 2012)

josemaX dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Mira el: ACPL-M61L-000E
> 
> Link (Muy largo, a ver si funciona): http://www.avagotech.com/pages/en/o...optocoupler/10_mbd_logic_gate/acpl-m61l-000e/



Gracias JosemaX,

El Link funciona correctamente.

Según las especificaciones del fabricante, tiene la velocidad que requiero.

Me complica que no conozco sobre las medidas de empaque.
Las diferencias del empaque SO-5 con el DIP4 las resolveré con algo de soldadura.

Aprecio mucho tu tiempo y atención.





			
				Scooter dijo:
			
		

> El PC817 y similares.
> Consume lo que le des, no mas.
> La pega es que la "transferencia" es mas o menos 1:1 en corriente, así que si metes 1mA sacas 1mA; añade un circuito que aproveche ese mA y lo convierta en lo que mas te guste.
> Respecto a la rapidez no se, no eran muy rápidos, me suena que yo usé los PC814, lo digo de cabeza con dos diodos en antiparalelo para alterna y creo que llegaban a los 200kHz o así según el datasheet, estuve pensando en hacer un RS232 optoacoplado, al final no lo hice.



¿Que significa "current transfer ratio"?


----------

